# Need For Speed Hot Pursuit HD6950 FPS!



## irazer90 (11. April 2011)

Hallo Community hab folgendes und zwar hab ich bei NFS HP mit meiner HIS hd6950 2gb nur zwischen 42-50 fps auf max Einstellungen mir kommt das ein bisschen wenig vor wenn viele Auto auf der strecke sind sind es sogar manchmal weniger Patch is version 1.04 bin gespannt auf eure Antworten

gruß I RaZeR


----------



## Dehero (11. April 2011)

Vielleicht bremst dein Prozessor die Grafikkarte aus. Was hast du für Komponenten?


----------



## irazer90 (11. April 2011)

Prozessor ist ein Ahtlon II X4 640 mit 4x3,00 Ghz


----------



## irazer90 (11. April 2011)

8gb G.Skill Ripjaws 
500 Watt Netzteil von OCZ


----------



## dertobiii (11. April 2011)

Ich hab das game auch fast gleiche sys (in der signatur) habe manchmal dasselbe prob.


----------



## irazer90 (11. April 2011)

hast du auch das prob das die fps so niedrigt sind wenn du ein rennen mit mehreren autos fährst kann doch nit sein bei dem sys hab bei 3dmark vantage 14200 pkt oder so also denk mal normal oder ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. April 2011)

Also meine HD5870 wird von meinem Athlon II x4 @ 3.625 Mhz teilweise schon mal ausgebremst, daher düfrte es bei dir das selbe Problem sein dass die CPU bremst


----------

